# [SOLVED] optimal cooling for Bitfenix Shinobi Window



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi guys im back again. I recently did something stupid and I'm lucky everything is ok. I recently changed the direction of some of my case fans and I don't know whyI did that. I am going to fix the problem today by changing them to suck air in the front and blow it out the back. I will use side window fan for spot cooling to blow cool air on the GPU. The question I have is what to do with the bottom fan. Since my GPU blows hot air down do I want to have this fan sucking that air out the bottom or do I want to try to create a vacuum and have it blow cool air in to push it out the top and back. The picture is before I changed the direction of the fans and the two front fans are facing the wrong way. The third picture is before I made a lot of upgrades. Thanks again


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: optimal cooling for Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

Take a closer look at your GPU. In most, if not all, instances air is drawn in by the fan(s), channelled internally through the body of the card and exhausted out a vent in the rear.

Bottom mounted fan should be oriented for intake.

PS: Your photos only show some pretty lights, but no details.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: optimal cooling for Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

Sorry those are the only pictures I have right now but I'm sure you understand my question without pictures. It seems I misunderstood the concept of proper airflow. So all air is sucked in the front and the bottom and blown out the top and back with the side window fan blowing air on the GPU. Am I correct?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: optimal cooling for Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

One 120mm fan in front & rear are usually sufficient. Other fans, side mounts in particular, can create turbulence and interrupt the desired front to rear airflow.
Your Corsair PSU is decent quality so it will put out minimal heat.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: optimal cooling for Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

The PSU in the picture is actually not the one I have anymore. I did some upgrades since that picture was taken but all that is in my profile. I have the fans set up properly now thank you for your help again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

